# Thursday Chat night....



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Is chat night still going? I tried to log on, but couldn't find the link, and then my laptop wouldn't let me


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi bubbles,

Yes, the Thursday chat night is still going. It starts at 8pm. There are two single chats, one is a general chat where most of those that come have children so children are discussed. The other is a singles ttc chat, where there is no pg/parenting chat at all. Unfortunately the ttc room is hardly ever used. Everyone is welcome in the main singles chat room too (the password is swans).

Here is a link that might help if you're having trouble getting into chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177702.0 . The link to the chat room itself can be found at the top of any page on FF where it says 'chat room'.

Hope that helps, please ask if you have any more questions.
bingbong x


----------

